# DNS Chagnes with GoDaddy - How Long to Propagate?



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Registration with Godaddy.com
Hosting done elsewhere.
Last Friday, I moved hosting to another location and submitted the Nameserver changes to Godaddy.com.
The site is still not coming up today.

Shouldn't propagation occur within 24-48 hours?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Normally it's 48 hours for full propagation, yes.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

These days I would say 48 hours max. .com and .net DNS changes happen every 5 minutes these days, so I'm surprised you haven't seen the updates yet. If you want to PM me the details I can help you troubleshoot.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

deltafowler said:


> Registration with Godaddy.com
> Hosting done elsewhere.
> Last Friday, I moved hosting to another location and submitted the Nameserver changes to Godaddy.com.
> The site is still not coming up today.
> ...


Did you change 'A' record IP Address?

I have many clients who have their domain names registered with godaddy, but have their sites hosted elsewhere. When they have changed their web hosting providers, a change to the 'A' record is necessary. Within an hour, the site was coming up at the new provider.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Rob has pinpointed the problem and it is not with Godaddy.
It is with the new hosting provider.
They have been sent his helpful information and asked to correct the problem.

Thanks again, Rob!


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> Rob has pinpointed the problem and it is not with Godaddy.
> It is with the new hosting provider.
> They have been sent his helpful information and asked to correct the problem.
> 
> Thanks again, Rob!


Glad to help!


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

All is well now!


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> All is well now!


Glad to hear it all worked out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rob-NovA said:


> Glad to hear it all worked out.


Thanks for helping your fellow DBSTalker...that's great to see folks reaching out to solve these kinds of problems...


----------

